# The Boondock Saints



## Karl Hungus (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0144117/

Just watched this again for the fifth or sixth time, and man does it never get boring. It's also got Willem DaFoe like you've never seen him before... Kinda creepy tbh. 

If you've not seen it, then just go and see it quick.


----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 14, 2006)

I saw it not too long ago. It's a damn good movie. Well worthy of watching.


----------



## KillMAH (Nov 14, 2006)

+1 Karl. I love this movie to. "There was a FIREFIGHT!!!!!"


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2006)

An absolutely incredible movie, one of the few DVD's I've bothered to buy. Strongly recommended. 

And I agree, Willem Dafoe's character is awesome.


----------



## Oguz286 (Nov 14, 2006)

What in the fucking fuck did you fucking fucks...fuck!!

Well that shows the diversity of the word!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 14, 2006)

"Name one thing we're going need this stupid fucking rope for!?"

"I just wanted to cuddle!" - "Cuddle? What a fag." 



Total classic film tbh.


----------



## rummy (Nov 14, 2006)

"alright. Go get your stupid fuckin' rope."


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 14, 2006)

"I'LL BLOW MY FUCKING BRAINS OUT RIGHT HERE IF YOU CAN TELL ME THAT CAT'S NAME BITCH!!"


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Nov 14, 2006)

"I can't go to the store to buy a pack of smokes without running into nine guys you've fucked!"


----------



## XEN (Nov 15, 2006)

"I'll tip her!!!"


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 15, 2006)

"We should come down here every week and clean house!"

Ah, I think we could probably keep quoting this film for ages. 

Also, did anyone else know that this was David Della Rocco's only film? He was great in it, it's a pity he's not in anything else.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 17, 2006)

Supposedly the second one is coming out soon. but then this announcement was made in like 2004.

Really loved the orignal movie - freaking amazing. William DaFoe is pretty good in there but just a bit on the pedophile side of things.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Nov 17, 2006)

djpharoah said:


> William DaFoe is pretty good in there but just a bit on the pedophile side of things.



Eh? How you figure that? He was playing a gay character, didn't seen anything pedophile related or even hinted at.


----------



## Shorty (Nov 17, 2006)

Quality movie.

Explanation of the rule of thumb saying...


----------



## gdbjr21 (Nov 20, 2006)

My brother use to go on and on about that movie, so i finaly watched it about a week ago. I have to say I really enjoyed it, allthough i saw the whole Dad hitman thing coming a mile away.


----------



## playstopause (Nov 23, 2006)

Have you guys seen ''Overnight'' , the documentary on the screenwriter + director of this movie? It's awesome!!! He's quite an asshole... The incredible story of his downfall...

No one ever got a deal like his in Hollywood ever after.
He really screwed it all up!


----------

